# Tricks to bringing in the bears?



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

My father has an archery bear tag right now and we haven't had a shortage of getting bears hitting the donut pile...but it's all during the middle of the night. Does anyone out there have any strategies of getting one of these guys to come into the bait while we're there? Any help would be appreciated, we have been putting in for bears for like the last 6 years..but we are inexperienced in "closing the deal".


----------



## kk11 (Sep 17, 2007)

Call me to bring my hounds over to help you.
Or keep hunting it will get better as the season goes on and it starts to cool off.
Good luck


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

Duh... A bear call ?


----------



## KattTraxx (Sep 10, 2007)

Well.. An old trick used by some folks is to take a radio in to your bait, and go turn it on tuned to a Rap music station before dark and then turn the radio off at daylight.. Works most of the time.. I know of a few bars that were converted to daylight bears using this method.. KattSkratch


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

KattTraxx said:


> Well.. An old trick used by some folks is to take a radio in to your bait, and go turn it on tuned to a Rap music station before dark and then turn the radio off at daylight.. Works most of the time.. I know of a few bars that were converted to daylight bears using this method.. KattSkratch


Are you serious, or are you really a granola cruncher trying to save a bear? It actually sounds like something that may work.

In case anyone is wondering we had two more bears come in to the bait station at night. Last night the dang thing came in *5 MINUTES* after we left. At least we're getting closer though.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Have someone spend a night or two in the tree stand. Make plenty of noise if a bear comes in to the bait at night. Leave some dirty clothes in the tree stand when you're not in it.

Fishrmn


----------

